# TDS Meter Suggestions



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Can anyone make any suggestions on where I can pick up a good TDS meter without a sky rocketing price tag. I origionally picked one up in Florida for $7.00 it worked great until I dropped it and stepped/tripped over it. Man I am a clutz!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

BWI has one for $22.29:
http://www.bwiplumbing.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=474

If you buy 25+ They're only $14! lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Since I am asking, obviously I don't need one...but what is a TDS meter?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

TDS - total dissolved solids. Basically anything in the water that isn't water:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Total_dissolved_solids


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Ahhhh

Thank you


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> BWI has one for $22.29:
> http://www.bwiplumbing.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=474
> 
> If you buy 25+ They're only $14! lol


The sick thing is, I could probally find 24 other people that need one without too much trouble lol. I found a deal that couldn't be beat, my Mom is mailing me a new one from the Mom and Pop shop I bought it in near their house in Florida.  I love that store, I wish I could transport it here. Even though I only go there 4-6 times a year they always remember me and ask after my shrimp.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

if you buy 24+ I don't mind an early xmas gift  lol


----------

